# Where to ride near pigeon forge TN



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Thinking about booking a vacation up there any +50" trails around I could take the rzr on?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You wont be too far from Brimstone/Coal Creek.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wind creek is not far from there. It is just north west of Knoxville.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You mean windrock? lol


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

I live fairly close to PF, there's nowhere open to the public to ride. Closest place is Windrock or Royal Blue. Hit them up though, they're a blast.


----------

